# Sat Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

4 guys set sail that day for a 6 hour fishing trip. 
Only problem was these pesky whiskerless convict bass kept showing up. 








And again.








Then mr kitty shows up. Best was 31 lbs so it was tough day. Lots and lots of flotsan.



























Got a little sun on my face too.

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

great pics. Great lookin fish.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice pullage


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report...Looks like those cats net to go on a weight watchers program.....


----------

